

Famous Awk One-Liners Explained, Part II - twampss
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/awk-one-liners-explained-part-two/

======
pmarin
Awk is one of my favourite software tool language, but some of these one-liner
scripts can be done better with sed and tr.

~~~
pkrumins
Yep, some of them can be done much better with sed and tr.

The goal of this article, however, was not to illustrate the best practices
but to document all Awk one-liners in awk1line.txt file.

~~~
yters
It left me wondering why people think that file is so great.

~~~
pkrumins
Because books do not teach writing concise scripts, they would expand on
multi-line functions, etc.

